#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Multikabel ideeën

## Davy Gabriels

Hier enkele fotos van de multikabel die ik nu gebruik. Echter wil ik deze vervangen omdat hij voor de grotere PAs net iets te kort is, lengte is nu 30m.







Nu was ik aan het denken om met een ander principe te werken: ipv stageblock vast aan de kabel, een 19 kastje maken met op de voorkant allemaal XLRs, en achterzijde Harting 108 polig. De multikabel komt dan natuurlijk ook op een haspel in FC op wielen.

Andere denkwijze is om bv een DAP stagewheel te kopen, en de XLRs in het stagewheel te monteren.
Deze oplossing is stuk goedkoper, maar volgens mij is de eerste oplossing veel ordelijker.

Aan de kant van de mengtafel komt sowieso opnieuw een 108P harting.

Of zijn er misschien nog andere ideeën, eventueel met fotos?

----------


## Freek Fokker

Alle xlrren in een stageblock, dus een houten kastje met alle pluggen, en een 108p voor de foh en 1 voor de monitortafel. Dan de multikabel op een haspel in een stolpje zetten met 2 inhammen aan de onderkant zodat je de stolp er over heen kan zetten als de multi is afgerolt, dan kan je er weer wat bovenop zetten. Dan neem je dus een klein stukje multi om van je haspel naar je mengtafel te gaan, idem voor monitor.

groeten

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Davy Gabriels_
> Hier enkele fotos van de multikabel die ik nu gebruik. Echter wil ik deze vervangen omdat hij voor de grotere PAs net iets te kort is, lengte is nu 30m.



Als lengte het enige probleem is, waarom dan niet gewoon een verlengkabel?

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:
> Alle xlrren in een stageblock, dus een houten kastje met alle pluggen, en een 108p voor de foh en 1 voor de monitortafel.



Maak dus een 19" flight met vooraan panels met de XLR's. Achteraan 2 multi 108's en misschien nog 2 kleinere multi's die gelinkt zijn met de XLR's om nog wat blokken op het podium te kunnen leggen.





> citaat:
> Dan de multikabel op een haspel in een stolpje zetten met 2 inhammen aan de onderkant zodat je de stolp er over heen kan zetten als de multi is afgerolt, dan kan je er weer wat bovenop zetten. Dan neem je dus een klein stukje multi om van je haspel naar je mengtafel te gaan, idem voor monitor.



ipv een haspel met een deksel is het misschien handiger om de multi gewoon los in een kist te steken. Het einde dat aan het podium moet blijven er 2 meter uit, en dan de multi er beginnen in te rollen/achten. Deksel van de kist met 2 uitsparingen maken.

ik ben trouwens meer fan van socapex en link als multiconnectoren...

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaatan de multikabel op een haspel in een stolpje zetten met 2 inhammen aan de onderkant zodat je de stolp er over heen kan zetten als de multi is afgerolt, dan kan je er weer wat bovenop zetten



Dat van die inhammen had ik nog niet aan gedacht.Wel een goed idee.




> citaatan neem je dus een klein stukje multi om van je haspel naar je mengtafel te gaan



Kan ik niet gewoon de multi een meter lang uit de haspel (bv uit het midden?) laten komen? Dit spaart namelijk weer een multistekker.




> citaat:2 kleinere multi's die gelinkt zijn met de XLR's om nog wat blokken op het podium te kunnen leggen.



Ik had sowieso gedacht om de eerste 8 kanalen op een multistekker te brengen,zodat hier snel een stageblokje voor de drum kan ingeplugd worden.

----------


## DJ_Robin

Patchplazan als volgt : 
- 2HE hoog 
- 12x xlr male 
- 12x XLR female (Paralel aan de male)
- 1x 12ch socapex(Paralel aan de XLR)

voor jou zou het dus gaan om 3 van deze plaatjes. (36ch = H108)

Dit steek je netjes in een stolpje met op de achterzijde 1x H108 voor de F.O.H en 1x H108 voor de Monitor.

Je multi kabel zou ik persoonlijk in een kabel kist vervoeren , in deze kist ook een uitsparing. Je rolt de kabel dan in 8tjes en begint (zoals al gezegt) 2 meter uit het einde en leg dat stuk als de kabel is opgerolt pas in de kist , je hoeft dan nooit heel je kabel uit te rollen om bij het einde te kunnen.

M.V.G

----------


## cobi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ_Robin_
> 
> 
> Je multie kabel zou ik persoonlijk in een kabel kist vervoeren , ik deze kist ook een uitsparing. Je rolt de kabel dan in 8tjes en begint (zoals al gezegt) 2 meter uit het einde en leg dat stuk als de kabel is opgerolt pas in de kist , je hoeft dan nooit heel je kabel uit te rollen om bij het einde te kunnen.
> 
> M.V.G



Voordeel hiervan is ook dat je kabel niet meer alle kanten opkrult als je hem hebt uitgerold. Met haspel heb ik altijd ruzie, afschaffen die dingen.

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat:Voordeel hiervan is ook dat je kabel niet meer alle kanten opkrult als je hem hebt uitgerold. Met haspel heb ik altijd ruzie, afschaffen die dingen.



En ik dacht altijd dat een kabel vanop haspel minder snel krult dan wanneer hij in een 8-vorm ligt opgerold.

----------


## DJ_Robin

Als je op een haspel rolt , rol je de kabel in 1 draairichting.
Als je hem in 8tjes rolt geef je hem eerst een slag linksom en dan 1 rechtsom , daardoor duwt hij eigenlijk zichtzelf weer recht.

M.V.G

----------


## som

duh , ik heb 36 meter op een haspel zitten, geen krulproblemen mee :Smile: 
verder gewoon de xlr'ren in de frontplaat,harting voor de monitortafel er strak onder en op de achterzijde binders voor de auxen,l-r(handig bij setje zonder monitortafel) en drumspinnertje

----------


## Upgrading your system

Ik ga Toch voor de 8jes als ik het mag zeggen, op flinke legtes scheelt het veel ruimte, blijft je multi mooier en het werkt sneller.

Toch wil ik ff op de vraag terugkomen: Waarom niet gewoon een verlengdeel als de lengte het enige probleem is?? Kabel ziet er niet versleten uit ofzo.

----------


## Carl

Ik blijf bij mijn haspel!
Ik heb 50 meter 24 paren op een haspel, met Amphenol chassisdeel op de haspel, kort kabeltje naar stageblok.
Dit is een "goedkope" kabel, al 12 jaar in gebruik, nooit last van kinken ofzo.
Het kistje meet 50 x 60 cm. Het staat op wielen, en is ca 70 cm hoog.
Ik denk dat ik zeker weet dat een kabel in 8en niet in zo'n klein kissie kan.
Je hebt altijd heel veel lucht in de beide ogen van de 8.

----------


## Upgrading your system

Daar zit ook wel vat in maar ik heb altijd ruzie met die kl#te dingen

----------


## Freek Fokker

8jes in een kist nemen inderdaad veel ruimte in, en een haspel is gewoon veel makkelijker oprollen. Bovendien heb je om 8jes te draaien een veel grotere kist nodig. Dus Davy doe wat je zelf het handigste lijkt.

----------


## DJ_Robin

80 lang , 60 breed , 60 hoog. Dit is onze standaard multi kist.
Tussen de 8tjes zitten 2 ruitvormige vakken (hierom word de kabel gerold) waarin sub 8 spinners zitten voor de drums , monitor aftak ect.
Als je een haspel hebt neem je weer een extra kistje mee voor die materialen. Dus ruimte zal uiteindelijk neit veel uitmaken.

M.V.G

----------


## MSS

Dit vind ik het prettigst werken:

- 3 maal 12 In/Out met socapex parallel op de IN
- 2 maal 108 harting voor FOH en Monitor
- 3 maal socapex parallel op Out voor recording doeleinden. 

De multi tot 50 m gewoon op rol(wel in case) en meer dan 50 m in 8'tjes in goede case.

----------


## _Joop_

> citaat:_Geplaatst door MSS_
> - 3 maal 12 In/Out met socapex parallel op de IN
> - 2 maal 108 harting voor FOH en Monitor
> - 3 maal socapex parallel op Out voor recording doeleinden.



Bedoel je dit misschien  :Wink: :

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Welk is een goed merk van multikabel, enigszins nog betaalbaar natuurlijk.
Ik ken voorlopig alleen de DAP multikabels maar ja...
Bedoeling is om zelf de stekkers erop te monteren.

----------


## Sjörske

Wij hebben 60 meter multi op een haspel zitten. 32 mic kanalen/L+R voor de versterker/4 auxen. Nooit problemen met gedraaide kabel. Je hoeft hem trouwens niet helemaal af te rollen. Wij hebben in de haspel een gat zitten waar de kabel doorgaat(wordt vastgeklemt). De kabel komt dan in de binnenkant van de haspel uit. Hier houden we ongeveer 1,5 meter over om de connector(harting) op het stageblok aan te sluiten. Het is trouwens een duur kabeltje. Ik dacht iets van 10.000 gulden.[:0]

----------


## Rv

Hieronder hoe wij werkten.
Altijd zeer tevreden over geweest. Waren ook nog twee harting-spins bij. één voor FOH, één voor monimix. Persoonlijk zou ik de stageblok liever los hebben, maar dan stijgt uitertaard de prijs mee ... los stageblok was uiteraard ook aan te sluiten op de harting van de moni-mix. Mogelijkheden zat denk ik, makkelijk voor in de verhuur.

Kabel (55m) hebben we alles inclusief nog geen 1000 euro tweedehands betaald.

Om even te tonen dat een goeie multi geen fortuinen moet kosten ....

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Ben op speurtocht naar een goede multikabel 36 parig, blijkbaar is dit niet zo standaard...
32 parige vind ik genoeg (Belden, Procab, etc...), 36 parig tot nu toe alleen bij Sommer (en die is mij met bijna 50 per m toch iets te duur)

iemand nog andere ideeën?

----------


## snoei

40 parig zijn er weer wel zat te vinden (belden ook). wij gebruiken voor de 36 parige hartings 40 parige multi's. Mocht er ooit (om wat voor rede dan ook) 1 paartje kapot gaan, dan kun je die verplaatsen naar een ander werkend paartje.

----------


## Rv

Goed gezien!
[^]

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Zou het geen goed idee zijn om 2 kabels te nemen? 1x32 parig (inputs) op harting 108P HDD, en dan nog eentje 8 parig (6 auxen,L+R) op harting 24P HDD ?
Uiteinde van de 8 parig gewoon los laten, zodat je ze rechtstreeks in de amps kan inpluggen? Spaart mij hier ook al weer enkele losse XLR kabels.

----------


## snoei

ik rol toch liever 1 kabel uit. En mocht het dan zo zijn dat we toch alle 36 inputs nodig hebben op de tafel, dan leggen we er wel een 8 parige multi (die volledig op xlr is) bij.

----------


## Davy Gabriels

heb nu een enkele interessante types gevonden van tasker 36P
welke zou meest ideaal zijn? C336(met totale shielding) of C436 (zonder shielding).
Stevigste denk ik is de C336, maar door de afscherming zal deze wel minder soepel zijn vrees ik

----------


## jakkes72

Zelf ben ik voorstander van Whirlwind. Dun en flexibel. (een 32 parige is slechts 0,7 inch dik)
Prijs is concurerend met Tasker.
Importeur is HollandPA (www.hollandpa.nl)
Link naar multikabel Wirlwind: http://www.whirlwindusa.com/audio02.html

----------


## DidierB

De merknaam wekt onmiddelijk een hoop vooroordelen, maar:

wij hebben onlangs een nieuwe multi kit gemaakt voor onze PM3500/SM12 set, en dit met DAP multikabel. 2x 28 paar multi, kanaal 1-48 + wat extra's (langs beide kanten male + female XLR): L/R, ASL, RS485, en 4 extra retourlijnen spare. De multi is 75m lang, bestaat uit 2 haspels, stageblock en multiset bevattend: 2x stageblock 24ch en 4x stageblock 12ch. Alle connectoren van Link, en ook de kleinere multi's zijn van DAP. Uiteraard alles op maat gemaakt, geen prefab. Dimbare racklight in de master stageblock, en klaar is Kees. De multikabel is volledig verwijderbaar van de haspels voor eventuele vlieg-doeleinden. Ook de kablering in de mengtafels is met DAP multi (4 paar) gedaan, enkel in de stageblocks is het qua overzichtelijkheid en ruimtebesparing met flatcable gedaan.

Momenteel gedraagt de kabel zich heel goed, geen telefoondraad-symptomen e.d. Erg soepel is ie niet te noemen (geen mogami), maar nog binnen de grenzen.Als de kit nog eens langer dan enkele dagen binnen is zal ik eens wat foto's posten. 


Groeten,

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## MSSS

En wat mag van zo'n grapje het totale kosten plaatje zijn?Dap is over het algemeen niet duur dus veel zal het niet zijn denk ik  :Smile:

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat:En wat mag van zo'n grapje het totale kosten plaatje zijn?Dap is over het algemeen niet duur dus veel zal het niet zijn denk ik



Pas toch maar op, als je alles bij elkaar telt zal je toch wel even verschieten hoor.Zeker connectoren kost hopen geld, XLR's (neutrik) kost veel door het grote aantal wat je nodig hebt.

@Didier: welk type van multi heb je, de stage(shielded) of studio(unshielded) uitvoering?

----------


## MSSS

Daar heb je zeker gelijk in dat die neutriks nogal prijzig zijn ja, daar had ik nog niet bij stil gestaan.

----------


## cobi

Ik zal al wat haspels voorbij komen. Voor mij is dit ergenis nummer 1, haspels. Zeker voor dikke kabels, deze komen namelijk helemaal gekruld van de haspel af. Makkelijk werk gewoon een kist waar je de kabel is 8-jes oprold.

Als je toch perse een haspel wilt gebruiken, koop er dan 1 die oversized is want die dingen zijn bijna altijd te krap bemeten.

----------


## purplehaze

Hoi,
Ik zit ook aan een multi te denken, qua kanalen zou het een 24/8 moeten worden en dan 35 meter lang of zo, dit is toch wel voldoende voor kleine tot medium klusjes denk ik, toch?

Maakt het qua multiconnectoren veel uit of ik bijvoorbeeld ILME- connectors neem of hartings? 

Het geheel gaat dan in een flightcase met een haspel erin en het stageblok aan de zijkant van de haspel.
Dus als de kabel uitgerold wordt gaat de top van de case af, daarna de top er weer op kan, en een luikje aan de zijkant eruit waar het stageblok zit en spelen.

Of heeft iemand een beter idee hoe zo'n systeem opgebouwd kan zijn maar toch in een flightcase ingebouwd is.
Alle tips zijn welkom.


groet, Michel

(_als ik erover nadenk is een kant en klare tweedehands multi toch ook zo gek nog niet!) 
_

----------


## jens

Ik heb ooit eens een flightcase gebouwt voor een multikabel...deze kist had een afneembare deksel( deze deksel was 19"' x een stuk of 12/14 eenheden, meteen dus de lengte x breedthe van de case) in deze deksel zaten dus alle in en outputs voor de multikabel met een harting en alles wat je maar nodig denkt te hebben. verder heb je dus de losse bak over waarin je netjes je kabel kan bewaren...vooral als je niet de volle lengte gebruikt blijft de rest van je kabel netjes beschermt in de onderbak, verder was de case gewoon voorzien van wielen om je ook niet helemaal suf te tillen aan die kabel

ik vond dit systeem een handige oplossing en was er zelf ook wel tevreden over. het is even werk maar dan heb je ook wel wat...

----------


## Rock On

foto?

----------


## ostracized

hm harting vs ilme?, ik heb zelf alle binnendelen harting(ilme dus geen ervaring) maar enkele huizen wel van ilme, nooit problemen mee.

----------


## jens

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Rock On_
> 
> foto?



nee sorry maar als je echt geintereseert ben ken ik wel even een schetsje maken

----------


## giserke

ik vraag me af of je winst maakt, door je multikabel zelf ineen te steken.

----------


## ralph

Winst zit al in het feit dat je 100% zeker weet dat alle connecties juist en keurig verzorgd zijn Giserke.

----------


## denkomieken

hoi ben ook bezig een soort van gelijkaardig multikabel te ontwerpen.
Ik hed zo gedacht aan een FC van 60cm breedte waar je dan van die 60 je 19" modules steekt en dan met een rest van 10cm je harting bevestigt op een plaatje. Voor alle duidelijkheid ik ben niet zo'n kapitalist als vele onder jullie(voor deze moment toch). Ik wou dus 1 harting met 108p dus een 36 kanalen gebruiken die naar de mixer gaat. in het 19"gedeelte zou ik dan XLRlatten steken male/female.

Nu waarom een FC op podium wel omdat je dan vb toestellen erin kwijt kunt zoals 19"di module enz.

Tis maar een idee dus breek het aub niet af tot een minimum een mening is wel op prijs gestemd. :Big Grin:  IK dacht het gaat hier over multikabel ideeën zodus...[:I]

MVG

----------


## denkomieken

oh ja en de opening is aan de bovenzijde. dus met een deksel op de FC.

MVG

----------


## giserke

> citaat:_Geplaatst door denkomieken_
> 
> oh ja en de opening is aan de bovenzijde. dus met een deksel op de FC.
> 
> MVG



wil je dit ook eens vertalen in het nederlands?

----------


## denkomieken

oh wist niet dat je geen chinees verstond.
Dus een FC met één deksel die opengaat aan de bovenzijde van de case. Aan de onderzijde de wielen dan he.

grtz

----------


## Martin-vdB

Ik gebruik de stagebox hieronder op de foto en ben er zéér tevreden mee. Het is gewoon een leeg flightcase'je met aan één kant alle
connecties: 24 in/out XLR's en 4 returns voor FOH en 2 VDM (http://www.vdctrading.co.uk) multi-stekkers. 1 stekker met 50m kabel
daar aan vast naar FOH en de ander met 2 meter kabel naar de monitortafel.



De multi-pin stekkers zijn zga hetzelfde als de bekende LINK stekkers en zijn zo stevig dat je bij wijze van spreken er met een
vrachtwagen over heen kan rijden. De stekker hè *NIET* de kabel  :Wink: 

Overigens komen al mijn kabels daar vandaan want ze zijn erg netjes en soepel om mee te werken.

----------


## denkomieken

ja zo bedoelde ik het dus maar dan alle aansluitingen aan de bovenzijde en de onderkant is dan gesloten. Daar staan dan de wielen.
Ik zou dan alleen harting gebruiken maar dit speelt nu ook geen rol.

MVG

----------


## Martin-vdB

Op wielen? Nee joh, het is een kistje van nog geen 5kg daar moet je helemaal geen wielen aan spenderen. Die wielen zijn
waarschijnlijk zwaarder dan de case en daarnaast rijd dat ding dan iedere keer nog weg ook. :Big Grin: 

Je kan deze case neerzetten zoals je wilt zodat de aansluitingen die je hierboven ziet boven kunnen zitten maar ook
aan de zijkant.

Wielen op een 6HE flightcase, hahahahaha.[ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## denkomieken

das wel waar. Ik had zo'n case al liggen en die wielen had ik over dus heb ik het zo gemaakt. Het zijn wielen met remmen dus wegrijden is geen probleem maar die wielen zijn eigenlijk wel niet nodig I know.

grtz

----------


## giserke

wat zou een multikabel van 25m kosten met 16 XLR kanalen als je die zelf maakt?

----------


## moderator

Giserke...vermeld er even bij welke connectoren...Beide kanten xlr connectoren? 
En bovendien ben je wel heel lui als je een prijsje vraagt...kan je zelf zo bij elkaar zoeken...[B)]

----------


## giserke

> citaat:_Geplaatst door moderator_
> 
> Giserke...vermeld er even bij welke connectoren...Beide kanten xlr connectoren? 
> En bovendien ben je wel heel lui als je een prijsje vraagt...kan je zelf zo bij elkaar zoeken...[B)]



lui is mijn 2de naam.[:I]
maar ik weet niet waar je welke producten kan vinden, zoals het doosje waar je de 16xlr connectoren moet in bevestigen.
En natuurlijk aan beide zijden XLR pluggen.
Zo weet ik ook niet of je een doosje kunt kopen waar de gaten klaar in geboord zijn voor de connectoren of niet.
zo kost de ene kabel het dubbele van de andere. Dewelke moet je dan nemen?

----------


## Pino

Ik heb onlangs een stagewheel gekocht van DAP, 30 meter 16/4.
Ik ben hobbyst, laat dat duidelijk zijn en kom er dus niet alle weken mee buiten. Kost hier op de site 465 euro. Oke, allemaal dap stekkers, maar goed gesoldeerd. En ach, als er eentje stuk gaat , soldeer ik er wel een Neutrikske aan. Maar ik heb er tot hiertoe nog geen problemen mee gehad (moet wel zeggen da'k er alleen mee werk en zuinig ben op m'n materiaal).
Ik heb ook nog gewone microfoonkabels van dap , en ook deze voldoen prima voor mijn doeleinden, 13 euro voor 15 meter , inclusief stekkers; daar ga ik ze zelf niet meer voor maken. Ik heb altijd enkele neutrik stekkers bij, zowel chassisdelen als kabelstekkers en wat soldeermateriaal. Dus mocht er eentje de geest gegeven hebben , kost het me echt niet veel tijd om eentje te vervangen.


Groetels,
Pino

----------


## denkomieken

Neutrik is wel niet goedkoop in zijn stekkers maar is wel kwaliteit natuurlijk. Voor de keren ik ze gebruik heb ik nog nooit miserie gekend dus ja. Aan de andere kant betaal je het wel vb. ben zaterdag om paar stekkers geweest lag ik al snel een 3040. Maar heb het er zeker voor over, heb geen ervaring met dap.

grtz

----------


## giserke

maar ik heb nu nog geen informatie over de tondeldoos met 16XLR connnectoren. Wat moet je daarvoor nemen?

----------


## Siem

> citaat:_Geplaatst door giserke_
> 
> ik vraag me af of je winst maakt, door je multikabel zelf ineen te steken.



Gezien dit onderwerp http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...TOPIC_ID=11720: Nee, jij maakt daarmee geen winst. [:0]




> citaat:_Geplaatst door giserke_
> 
> maar ik heb nu nog geen informatie over de tondeldoos met 16XLR connnectoren. Wat moet je daarvoor nemen?



Kijk eens aan: http://www.google.nl/search?hl=nl&ie...ken&lr=lang_nl

----------


## giserke

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Siem_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door giserke_
> ...



hela, kleine correctie h, nu heb ik het wel onder de knie.[xx(]

----------


## denkomieken

Touch Siem :Big Grin:

----------


## ralph

Gezien de creatieve en handige geesten alhier aanwezig een vraagje:

Harting 64polig....waar gebruikt men die eigenlijk voor?
Ik heb een heleboel zitten filosenadenken...maar kom niet echt tot een simpele oplossing.
Lijkt mij gezien de dikte van de kabel en de shielding een audio toepassing maar dan kom ik niet helemaal lekker weg met hget aantal pennen, wie laat mij het licht  :Big Grin:  zien?

----------


## Carl

voor max. 21 kanalen? met alle afschermingen apart, of 32 kanalen met de afschermingen aan de aarde aansluiting?
Misschien voor verschrikkelijk veel andere toepassingen?
Harting stekers zijn niet specifiek voor geluid ontworpen, in de industrie gebruikt men ze in nog veel grotere aantallen dan in L&G.

----------


## ralph

Nou deze zit op een haspel met een intercom lijn en een 230V lijntje, is echt wel bedoeld voor geluid of licht :-)

----------


## denkomieken

misshien een gelijkaardige toepassing zoals ze doen bij actieve speakers. Vb tasker heeft zo'n kabel dat dus een 230voeding heeft + het signaalkabeltje allemeel in n kabel dus misshien ook zo iets.

----------


## giserke

heeft iemand ervaring met de stageboxen van Neutrik?

----------


## som

ja ik heb heb 8/4 van bovenstaand type , (de helft dus)in gebruik als snake/klein multietje
tijdens montage kijk je er wat zwak op, het zijn namelijk geen soldeer xlr'ren maar quickons.
maar na 4 jaar nog geen stroring :Big Grin:

----------


## denkomieken

geef mij maar snake met alles op een mooi 19" moduletje en in klein maar fij FCtje.

grtz

----------


## Martin-vdB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door denkomieken_
> 
> das wel waar. Ik had zo'n case al liggen en die wielen had ik over dus heb ik het zo gemaakt.



Ik heb ooit eens een topic gemaakt van wat je allemaal wel of niet nodig hebt tijdens een show. Mijn stelling was dus dat (te) veel mensen bijvoorbeeld een overhead microfoon gebruiken alleen om het feit dat iedereen het doet terwijl er niet eens over nagedacht word of het ook daadwerkelijk nut heeft.

Tja, ik kan me natuurlijk voorstellen dat je met zo'n naam altijd de leukste thuis bent maar met zulke uitspraken als in het citaat bevestig je wel het vooroordeel over Belgen [V]

----------


## wimbru

Kan er mij iemand zeggen of er een overeenkomst bestaat i.v.m. de stekker-verdeling op de Harting?

Om in tabellen-taal te spreken: je hebt 6 kolommen en 18 rijen. 
ik doe hot/cold/massa/massa/cold/hot
van de microfoons van boven naar onder;
van de versterkers/aux van onder naar boven.


Ik heb ze zelfs al eens gezien met alle massa's aan elkaar! Die mensen klaagden al jaren dat ze met een rare brom zaten.

----------


## jakkes72

Ik gebruik |Cold(-)|Hot(+)|Massa|Massa|Hot(+)|Cold(-)
Op rij 1 zitten dan kanaal 1 en 2
Op rij 2 zitten dan kanaal 3 en 4
enz.

----------


## giserke

> citaat:_Geplaatst door som_
> 
> ja ik heb heb 8/4 van bovenstaand type , (de helft dus)in gebruik als snake/klein multietje
> tijdens montage kijk je er wat zwak op, het zijn namelijk geen soldeer xlr'ren maar quickons.
> maar na 4 jaar nog geen stroring



wat zijn quickons?
Is alles goed bereikbaar bij de montage?

----------


## som

soort van snelkoppeling, buitenmantel strippen, de twee draden en de afscherming in de juiste gleufjes leggen en het dekseltje dichtdrukken, klaar.

----------


## MSS

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jakkes72_
> 
> Ik gebruik |Cold(-)|Hot(+)|Massa|Massa|Hot(+)|Cold(-)
> Op rij 1 zitten dan kanaal 1 en 2
> Op rij 2 zitten dan kanaal 3 en 4
> enz.



Dit is ook de meest gebruikte variant voor dedrading van een harting 108. Alle bedrijven waar ik met harting werk gebruiken deze versie naar mijn weten. En voor socapex NOB norm

----------


## giserke

> citaat:_Geplaatst door som_
> 
> soort van snelkoppeling, buitenmantel strippen, de twee draden en de afscherming in de juiste gleufjes leggen en het dekseltje dichtdrukken, klaar.



moet je de aders ook nog strippen? of nijpen die gewoon door het omhulsel. Zijn ze nog nooit los gekomen?

----------


## som

nee alleen de buitenmantel eraf,en de aders dan zo in de gleuf.
er zit een soort van gespleten metaalplaatje in waar de aders door aangesneden worden,
het dekseltje heeft een haakje en gaat dus ook niet los.

bijdeweg; in de industie kom je vele soorten connectors tegen die hetzelfde werken tis dus niet iets nieuws :Wink:

----------


## denkomieken

> citaat:Ik heb ooit eens een topic gemaakt van wat je allemaal wel of niet nodig hebt tijdens een show. Mijn stelling was dus dat (te) veel mensen bijvoorbeeld een overhead microfoon gebruiken alleen om het feit dat iedereen het doet terwijl er niet eens over nagedacht word of het ook daadwerkelijk nut heeft.



beste martin ik heb hier dus wel degelijk over nagedacht. ik wou dus een fc die naar boven toe een deksel heeft en die 19" racks kon vestigen. (fc had ik liggen)
Het moest vervoerbaar zijn en dus die wielen (had ik liggen)

waarom fc? omdat ik dan vb een 19" rack quad di-box in kon vestigen en zelfs meerdere. en daarnaast dus ook de in-en outputs kon vestigen op 19" paneeltje. Dus snap ik niet wat hieraan verkeerd is.
Het is niet omdat jij dit idee niet goed vindt dat ik je moet volgen. als het niet handig werkt dan zal ik ze wel veranderen maar laat mij dat dan ondervinden.

wat vond jij niet goed aan mijn idee?
Heb trouwens alles al eens uiteengezet maar geen reactie dus ja.

----------


## Martin-vdB

Kijk maar nu veranderd je verhaal al iets ten opzichte wat je eerder zei. Toen had je het alleen over een flightcase voor een stageblok. Zo'n kist weegt nooit meer dan een kilo'tje of 5. In die situatie heb je geen wielen nodig dus. En daarom dat ik dus zei dat je niet van alles moet gaan gebruiken als je het helemaal niet nodig hebt want in zo'n geval zet je jezelf voor schut.

----------


## Barthez

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Martin-vdB_
> Toen had je het alleen over een flightcase voor een stageblok. Zo'n kist weegt nooit meer dan een kilo'tje of 5.



WOW, jij hebt licht stageblokken [ :Embarrassment: )]

Ik moet zeggen dat een 36 kanaals stageblok met 36x xlr male, 36x xlr female, 2x harting 108, 3x LK37 met spinners een ietsiepietsie zwaarder is dan 5 kilo (behalve als je dit allemaal in een belgische flightcase stopt natuurlijk :Big Grin: )

----------


## Lightjockey_richie

Ik heb ook een multikabel, 40-channel, 2x mix + 2 x aux. Deze licht gewoon opgerold in 8vorm in een FC met op de onderkant een stageblok met 4x 2HE platen met zowel input als output, ook zit er in de kist een 108polig chasisdeel voor monitormix, Ik heb hiervoor een spin gemaakt, met een multi, ik heb aan de multikabel zelf een bus-connector en op de tafel een pen-connector, als ik nou een andere tafel gebruik pak ik mijn spinner, en kan ik deze zo op de multikabel bevestigen en weer gebruiken voor een andere tafel, alle massa's zijn geschijden, alles is afgewerkt met krimpkous in de connector om storingen te voorkomen, kabel ook geschikt om dxm door heen te jagen...

Werkt perfect.. :Big Grin: 

laatst show voor di-rect verzorgd. alleen probleempje met de mix gehad door 2/3 fasedraai.. maar was ook zo opgelost

Groetjes R

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Ik zou iedereen toch willen behoeden voor de dap stagewheels, heb ermee gewerkt, maar al na de 2e keer was er een kabel die er niet meer uit wilde. Daar stond dan een neutrik aan. Uiteraard beginnen de meeste mensen dan eens goed op het unlock-lipje te duwen met als resultaat dat dat ook krom komt te staan. Heb nog maar 1 neutrik gezien waarbij het lipje krom stond en de kabel er niet meer uit wilde. Momenteel is het totaal random welke xlr er niet meer uit zal komen, het is niet bepaald 1 slechte die ertussen zit. Na nu een half jaar beginnen de schroefjes waarmee de xlrs vast staan te lossen, er zijn er nu een heel aantal die mee wiebelen als je er je kabel uit trekt. De kabel is trouwens ook redelijk dik voor het aantal kanalen en veel te stijf. 
Het andere snake-uiteinde, geraken de kabeltjes altijd van in de knoop, de ontwar-ster die er speciaal voor ontworpen is werkt totaal niet of je trekt je multi kapot. Eigenlijk is de multi daar nog zelfs niet ver genoeg 'gestript' want reeds bij kanaal 19 begint het al op te spannen (tafel met master gedeelte in het midden), maar dat is iets waar dap weinig aan kan doen. Tot slot zijn de wielen eronder te klein en te hard.

Voor mij nooit dap multikabel en al zeker geen dap-xlrs. Tenzij je het in een fc steekt bekleed met watten en met handschoentjes aan de xlrs eruit haalt, is het ding dus niet road-proof.

----------


## jakkes72

Mijn multi zit gedeeltelijk geintegreerd in het versterkerrack.
Rack voor versterker ed is 10 HE hoog, daarbovenop een rackje van 5 HE als patchpunt, een tophat case voor beide rackjes.
Korte multikabels tussen amprack en patchrack.

Voor zijde patchrack is 28 * XLR Fem voor ingang, 4 * XLR Male voor retour A-D, 4 * XLR Male/Female als extra sturing oid.
Multistekker is 108 Polig Ilme, kabel is 50 meter Pinanson 36 parige kabel op haspel.
http://www.pinanson.com
Importeur in Nederland is http://www.audiocablesupport.nl

Zal binnenkort foto's maken om eea te verduidelijken.

----------


## Mathijs

Nu de vraag:
Waneer 108 pole en waneer 72 pole gebruiken?

108 pole wordt het meest gebruik. Een 24 parig multi toch op 108?

----------


## wouter_jp

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Mathijs_
> 
> Nu de vraag:
> Waneer 108 pole en waneer 72 pole gebruiken?
> 
> 108 pole wordt het meest gebruik. Een 24 parig multi toch op 108?



in een han 108 kan je 36 paren kwijt ( 3 aders per paar,maal 36 = 108 )

----------


## Mathijs

Dat was niet de vraag. De vraag was:
Een 24 parig multi toch in een 108 harting omdat dit het meest wordt gebruik?
Hierdoor is je set universeler.

----------


## wouter_jp

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Mathijs_
> 
> Dat was niet de vraag. De vraag was:
> Een 24 parig multi toch in een 108 harting omdat dit het meest wordt gebruik?
> Hierdoor is je set universeler.



ja sorry,was weer ff te snel met posten.
doe het zelf ook wel ja,een 24 kanaals multi in een han 108.
hou je de laatste kanalen leeg,en daarna l+r  en A,B,C,D. 
moet ook zeggen dat ik de han 72 niet zo vaak tegenkom.

zo een beter antwoord [8D] ?

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Zie hier meerdere malen de suggestie langskomen voor DAP materiaal. En of je nu hobbykipboer bent of Pro gebruiker, denk even aan het volgende : 

Wat is het allerbelangrijkste deel van je lichaam naast het ademen ? 

antwoord : BLOEDSTROMING. 

En hoe transporteer je bloed door je lichaam ?

antwoord : je aders. 

Vergelijk nu je lichaam met je installatie.....

Juist, indien je aders zwakke plekken vertoont, is dat een gevaar voor je lichaam. Kwalitatief minder goeie bekabeling en stekkers (immers waar voor je geld, of er nu tegenwoordig Pro voor staat of niet....) geeft een verhoogde kans op ellende. 

Voor mij persoonlijk dus alleen tasker kabel en Neutrik stekkers. Ja dat kost geld, maar bespaart me een hoop ellende bij het eventueel opzoeken van een storing.....

----------

